# Neighbor is a dickface



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 23, 2016)

So we are parked on the side of my moms house for a couple months. The other day the city called her to tell her that a neighbor has complained about us living in our van. Making insane accusations, like we're smoking pot, using the bathroom outside, and that we have a tent set up in the back yard. 

This douche actually called the city, the mayor, the police, and the health department.. in which all of them told him we aren't doing anything wrong. Yesterday someone from the health department came out with someone from the city, and both couldn't understand why anyone would complain. They couldn't find one thing wrong. 

Why the fuck can't people mind their own business!?? ugh.

Oh well 3 more months left in ohio, and we will be on the road. We really hope to run into other people on the road, and give people rides. As a couple who hitched across the country, we just wanna be able to pay it forward. So hopefully we will see you all soon!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm not defending your neighbors actions.

Has anybody (your parents) made an effort to befriend them over the years?

Before you began camping on your Mom's property, did anybody (your parents) explain to the neighbors what would be happening and for how long?

Of course they can't mind their own business, they are probably a little sensitive and concerned about falling property values. But they're probably mostly concerned about the dope they think you are going to be selling to "get back on your feet".

There are all kinds of people in the world, some have tons of ink and funky piercings, others can't seem to mind their own damn business.

Also, much is going to depend on the neighborhood. Are we talking Ozzy and Harriet or 1313 Mockingbird lane?

Pretty cool of you to offer rides. You might consider posting on the rideboard before you head out.

Happy travels


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 23, 2016)

My mom is well liked and friends with everyone, has lived in the neighborhood for probably 40 years. This guy married the woman who lives in the house about 2 years ago.

Our van is a 2000, and it great condition, it just looks like a van parked on the side of a house. There's no mess, and we don't cause ruckus. He has a neighbor right beside him that has an old 22ft travel trailer, and the people on the other side of him do smoke week, often. We are about 70-80 yards away diagonally away from him. So I cannot imagine what his deal is.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2016)

He's just scared what "his" neighborhood has become.

I'm sure everything you have going on is legit, no doubt.

Some people are uptight, that is what you have next door.

Might have been able to defuse the situation before it became anything had your folks told them what was going on.

On the brighter side, sounds like the city is taking it well.


----------



## Durp (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the issue might just lay in the state you are residing. I grew up in Oh, and it seems the state past time is to try and make those around you just as miserable as your self. Sorry about the bad neighbor. Did you try going over there with a pack of beer to try and work things out? Who does not like it when a neighbor shows up with a case of beer?


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 23, 2016)

lol I would but he looks like the kind of guy that would shoot an unarmed person and claim self defense. 

3 months and we will be on the road, and he will be sitting in miserable ohio being miserable lol


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jun 23, 2016)

wanderlovejosh said:


> This douche actually called the city, the mayor, the police, and the health department.. in which all of them told him we aren't doing anything wrong. Yesterday someone from the health department came out with someone from the city, and both couldn't understand why anyone would complain. They couldn't find one thing wrong.
> 
> Why the fuck can't people mind their own business!?? ugh.



Yiiiikes. That sounds like Portland, it seems like every day I read something new about these "Van dwelling hobos that are ruining ______." Even though the people bitching usually have their house in fucking shambles and are living in the poorest neighbourhoods to begin with. It's only three more months, as long as you keep doing you and you aren't breaking any rules than this guy can go love himself and you can be off doing you. 

Where are y'all planning to go?


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 23, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> Yiiiikes. That sounds like Portland, it seems like every day I read something new about these "Van dwelling hobos that are ruining ______." Even though the people bitching usually have their house in fucking shambles and are living in the poorest neighbourhoods to begin with. It's only three more months, as long as you keep doing you and you aren't breaking any rules than this guy can go love himself and you can be off doing you.
> 
> Where are y'all planning to go?



EVERYWHERE! We leave september 29th, and have to go to a wedding in missouri, then I have to be in a friends wedding back here in ohio Oct 14th, Then its a little bit of the north east coast, and down to florida for the winter, well at least till december, then we will be heading west. We plan to spend most of our time out west.


----------



## roguetrader (Jun 23, 2016)

guy sounds like he got a dose of Brit in his genetic make up - over here complaining bout the neighbours is the national pastime - even if you doing nothing wrong they'll find SOMETHING to moan about.... my buddy had a little living trailer parked on land he owned tucked away in the corner of a field, even painted it green to blend in - next door neighbour complains to the council over and over til he got it moved - 'an eyesore' he said - but wait what has he got on his land ? a trailer PARK with about 50 fucking trailers parked year round ! the irony.....


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Jun 23, 2016)

It's been my personal experience that a lot of people just fucking suck, and trying to appease those people is an exercise in futility, because they'll just start in on you about something else. It seems a lot of people don't mature past junior high school.


----------



## roguetrader (Jun 23, 2016)

yes, definitely true..... many people resent the fact that travelling types are having a 'better' life than them and want to find ways to fuck things up for you...


----------



## CheezusCrust (Jun 24, 2016)

Go around the neighborhood and pick up trash. Better the space you are in, wave and say hi to the dickheads and assholes.. Kill them them with kindness.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 24, 2016)

i actually saw @wanderlovejosh 's video on their channel before i read this thread. digging the channel by the way, keep it up!

the sad fact that i think some people are just very close minded and can't wrap their heads around people living differently than them. i had a very similar incident happen when i was living in a school bus, someone called the cops on us just because we were in the neighborhood. we were completely legal though, so they didn't do anything to us.

another time we had a horrible neighbor that kept harassing us and doing strange things like walking by and punching the bus in the middle of the night. even though we were legally parked on our friend's property we finally moved after he called the cops several times and just wouldn't leave us alone. we definitely let him know how we felt about him afterwards though.


----------



## roguetrader (Jun 24, 2016)

having lived in large off beat vehicles for years I know this issue well ! some of the crazy ideas people get about our lives defy logic and lead to all kinds of strange reactions / behaviour..... the media don't help by labeling us all as thieving drug addicts - but then people are almost disappointed to find out we're relatively normal and go to work, the kids are in school, we got light, heat, hot water etc.....


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 25, 2016)

Thats awesome @Matt Derrick Thanks a lot for watching!

I can't understand 90% of societies logic... I pay taxes like the rest of the suckers.. but since I sleep in a van its just crazy.... Oh well... hopefully we will be gone before he comes up with some insane plan to rid us.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 25, 2016)

JimH1991 said:


> I think the issue might just lay in the state you are residing. I grew up in Oh, and it seems the state past time is to try and make those around you just as miserable as your self. Sorry about the bad neighbor. Did you try going over there with a pack of beer to try and work things out? Who does not like it when a neighbor shows up with a case of beer?



As another Ohio native, I can say this is 100% true. You must feel the Ohio misery!


----------



## wavyhill (Aug 31, 2016)

wanderlovejosh said:


> My mom is well liked and friends with everyone, has lived in the neighborhood for probably 40 years. This guy married the woman who lives in the house about 2 years ago.
> 
> Our van is a 2000, and it great condition, it just looks like a van parked on the side of a house. There's no mess, and we don't cause ruckus. He has a neighbor right beside him that has an old 22ft travel trailer, and the people on the other side of him do smoke week, often. We are about 70-80 yards away diagonally away from him. So I cannot imagine what his deal is.
> View attachment 31012
> View attachment 31013


My guess is that this 2 year relationship is already on the skids. If he has more time to bitch about you than snuggle with his sweetie there is something wrong there. I had a similar dickface neighbor that actually complained that a mole from my yard kept invading his, therefore he had no choice but to plant a hedge 2 feet into my property. I got the property line specs from the city and showed that he needed to move his hedge and laughed at him when he kept blaming "my mole." I told him he was free to kill my "pet mole" if that would make him happy. Come to find out later it wasn't even his house, he was just shacked up with the lady next door, which I found out after she booted his ass. What a Maroon.


----------



## wavyhill (Aug 31, 2016)

Crazy Squirrel said:


> It's been my personal experience that a lot of people just fucking suck, and trying to appease those people is an exercise in futility, because they'll just start in on you about something else. It seems a lot of people don't mature past junior high school.


Agreed. In fact, with some people the less you interact with them the better. As in, the more they get to know you the more fuel they have for future shenanigans. Better to remain a little mysterious so they are not quite sure what is safe to do to you, if you get my meaning.


----------

